# Vattenfall Cyclassics 2007



## Marec (5. Dezember 2006)

Anmeldestart für die Cyclassics ist am 23.01.2007 um 12:00 Uhr. 
Link:http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/news/?id=44

Gruß Marec


----------



## Hellfish (5. Dezember 2006)

Marec schrieb:


> Anmeldestart für die Cyclassics ist am 23.01.2007 um 12:00 Uhr.
> Link:http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/news/?id=44
> 
> Gruß Marec


Cool.
Gleicher Teamname und wieder die 155 Kilometer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (11. Dezember 2006)

> Cool.
> Gleicher Teamname und wieder die 155 Kilometer?!


,

habe mir überlegt, das ich doch wieder mitfahren will. 155 Km klingt gut. Selbes Training wie letztes Jahr? Vieleicht mit etwas mehr Waldeinsätzen?

Gruß


----------



## Hellfish (11. Dezember 2006)

Marec schrieb:


> habe mir überlegt, das ich doch wieder mitfahren will. 155 Km klingt gut. Selbes Training wie letztes Jahr? Vieleicht mit etwas mehr Waldeinsätzen?
> Gruß


Mit dem selben Training wie bei letzten Mal gehe ich nicht nochmal an den Start. Vieleicht klappt es ja mit einem gemeinsamen Training. Das Rennen in Göttingen nehme ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit.


----------



## Marec (13. Dezember 2006)

Hellfish schrieb:


> Mit dem selben Training wie bei letzten Mal gehe ich nicht nochmal an den Start. Vieleicht klappt es ja mit einem gemeinsamen Training. Das Rennen in Göttingen nehme ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit.


 
Göttingen will ich mich auch anmelden. Wann ist denn das?


----------



## Hellfish (13. Dezember 2006)

Marec schrieb:


> Göttingen will ich mich auch anmelden. Wann ist denn das?


Am  Sonntag, den 29. April 2007.

Hier nochmal mein bebilderter Bericht vom diesjährigen Rennen.


----------



## Smash (24. Januar 2007)

... das 'Team' firmiert sich... habe mich soeben für die 155km angemeldet. Teamname ist geändert und lautet nun: Wurzelhüpfer

Der Teamname ist für uns 'authentischer' (-> wie im Winterpokal...)

@Marec: Bei mir hat, wie Du lesen kannst, die Anmeldung heute funktioniert!
@Hellfish: Bist Du wieder dabei?


----------



## Marec (24. Januar 2007)

Moin,

ich konnte heute Nacht nicht schlafen, habe mich dann um 3:00 Uhr angemeldet... war auch gar kein Problem... 

Gruß Marec

Nächstes Jahr suchen wir uns ein Sponsor...


----------



## Tourenfahrer (24. Januar 2007)

hat schon lange gedauert, bis meinereiner auf den server durfte... hat aber alles geklappt.... freu mich .... 


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Hellfish (28. Januar 2007)

Ich war jetzt 'ne Woche in London und wollte mich eigentlich danach anmelden. Am Donnerstag im I-Net-Cafe habe ich dann gesehen, dass bereits fast alles ausgebucht war. Daraufhin habe ich mich selbstverständlich sofort und mit neuem Teamnamen angemeldet. 
Nur meine Kundennummer hatte ich nicht dabei, aber das sollte ja nicht das Problem sein...


----------



## Marec (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich muß meinen Startplatz für die Cyclassics aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen.
Distanz sind 155 km im Team "Wurzelhüpfer".
Wer Lust und keinen Startplatz bekommen hat, kann sich gerne via PM oder Mail melden.
Deine Kosten wären meine Selbstkosten. 

Das ganze Training im A.... äh, Popo!!!

MfG Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (27. Juli 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muß meinen Startplatz für die Cyclassics aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen.
> Distanz sind 155 km im Team "Wurzelhüpfer".
> ...



Hi Marec, 
was hast Du? Man hört und sieht Dich gar nicht mehr?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hellfish (5. August 2007)

So, in zwei Wochen geht es los. 
Schade, dass Marec nicht mitfahren kann. Wer ist sonst noch alles dabei?


----------



## iglg (5. August 2007)

Ich!

Große Runde (welcher Teufel hat mich da bei der Anmeldung eigentlich geritten? )

Grüße aus Lüneburg

Ingo


----------



## FR_SvenSon (9. August 2007)

bin dabei..

wie immer..nie letzter und nie erster ..
aber eins immer mit SINGELSPEED..
also wenn ich ein von euch einholle seit nicht traurig.einfach schalten bis ihr schneller seit...

hahaha bis denne


----------



## hoedsch (16. August 2007)

Ich habe gerade bei einem Gewinnspiel eines großen deutschen Fahrradversenders einen Startplatz gewonnen für eine Strecke meiner Wahl.  
Ich bin also auch dabei und werde morgen wohl mal Reifen kaufen müssen, denn mit Stollen wird es schwierig werden dem Besenwagen zu entkommen.

Mal schauen, was das wird...
Clemens


----------



## northpoint (16. August 2007)

Hi,
gibt es eigentlich schon erste Wasserstandsmeldungen bzgl. Teilnehmeranzahl? Habe Gerüchte gehört daß es dieses Jahr um 15% zurückgegangen sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihadub (16. August 2007)

Bin bei den 100km am Start. Im Rahmen des TeamAlpecin


----------



## Hellfish (17. August 2007)

Wie sieht es aus mit einem Treffen vor dem Start? 7:45 vorm Bahnhof? Olaf?


----------



## Smash (20. August 2007)

Moin Henning,

Ich habe das mit dem Treffen erst heute gelesen, sorry...
Da ich seid meinem Umzug in die Gemeinde Rosengarten nun kein DSL mehr habe, kann ich Emails und Internet nur noch im Büro abfragen... Echt blöde, aber so isses nun mal.

Am Sonntag habe ich kurz am Bahnhof nach Dir geschaut aber keinen bekannten Fahrer entdeckt. Ich hoffe, Du bist gut durchgekommen, trotz 'ohne Team'.

Meinerseits habe ich kurzfristig den Startplatz von 155km auf 100km getauscht, da ich keine Motivation hatte, die Strecke quasi 'allein' auf den letzten 55km zu fahren, wie im letzten Jahr. Auch meine Vorbereitung war nicht optimal für die lange Distanz, trotz MTB Urlaub in den Dolomiten.

Letztendlich konnte ich meine 100er Zeit um nette 9 Minuten auf 2:40:20 verbessern, obwohl die Fahrbedingungen auf der Strecke teilweise zu wünschen übrig liessen:
- Zu viele Fahrer auf einigen engen Abschnitten, was das Tempo deutlich reduzierte. Vor allem auf den letzen 5 km vor dem Ziel!! Echt ätzend...
- Unterdurchschittliches Tempo von Gruppen/Peletons, sodass ich sehr oft am Überholen war. Nur selten fand ich Guppen/Gleichgesinnte, die mein Wunschtempo gefahren sind. Beim Start aus Feld 'P' ja auch kein Wunder (letztes Jahr 'D')...

Resümee: Rennen ließ sich taktisch schlecht fahren und ich konnte nicht mein 'Limit' ausfahren.

Nächstes Mal doch wieder die 155km, aber dann im echten Team? Wer weiß...


----------



## iglg (20. August 2007)

Smash schrieb:


> - Zu viele Fahrer auf einigen engen Abschnitten, was das Tempo deutlich reduzierte. Vor allem auf den letzen 5 km vor dem Ziel!! Echt ätzend...




Enge Abschnitte auf den letzten 5 Kilometern ? Ab der Köhlbrandtbrücke geht es doch nur noch breit durch den Hafen !



> - Unterdurchschittliches Tempo von Gruppen/Peletons, sodass ich sehr oft am Überholen war. Nur selten fand ich Guppen/Gleichgesinnte, die mein Wunschtempo gefahren sind. Beim Start aus Feld 'P' ja auch kein Wunder (letztes Jahr 'D')...



Das ist wohl die wichtigste Erfahrung  jetzt 4 VC-Teilnahmen:  Wie gut es läuft, steht und fällt mit dem Startblock, aus dem man startet. Nur wenn die Leistungsfähigkeit der Anliegerblöcke zur eigenen passt, bekommt man ein gutes Ergebnis.
2004 und 2005 bin ich aus R bzw K gestartet : Da erging es mir so, wie Dir in diesem Jahr : Ich musste viel überholen, weil das Tempo der Gruppen, die ich gefunden habe, häufig zu gering war und selber auffahren auf vorausfahrende Gruppen viel Kraft gekostet hat. (Ergebnis : 36er Schnitt, mehr ging nicht)
2006 (wieder die 100km) passte das Umfeld von Startblock I prima. Über die ganze Distanz hatte ich "Ähnlichstarke", was zu einem Schnitt von 39+ geführt hat.
In diesem Jahr wollte ich mal die 155er Runde und aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat man mich in Startblock A gesteckt.

Da war dann wieder viel kraftraubendes "Einzelzeitfahren" angesagt, weil ich im ersten Teil des Rennens Schwierigkeiten hatte, an den Blöcken dranzubleiben und abreißen lassen musste. Die waren einfach zu schnell und ich als eigentlicher Mountainbiker nicht clever genug, die Temposteigerungen nach Kurven oder bei leichten Anstiegen mitzugehen.
Auch auf den ersten 10 km der 2. Schleife waren keine Gruppen mehr da. Erst im späteren Verlauf konnte ich Anschluss an eine Gruppe halten, mit der ich dann auch ins Ziel gekommen bin. Das Ergebnis der langen Einzelfahrten  war wieder nur ein 36er Schnitt.

Fazit : Wie gut oder schlecht man durchkommt, (und wie viel Spaß das Rennen dann macht) hängt entscheidend von dem passenden Startblock ab. Für Einzelfahrer ist das Ergebnis dann auch ein wenig Glücksache.
Da sind mir MTB-Marathons irgendwie auch lieber : Beim Kampf "Biker gegen Berg" spielt der Windschatten eben kaum eine Rolle und Zeit und Platzierung werden nur durch meine Beine und meine Fahrtechnik bestimmt. 

Aber Spaß machen tut es ja eigentlich in jedem Fall. Außer wenn es regnet (wie auf der zweiten Schleife für ziemlich lange Zeit)


----------



## Hellfish (22. August 2007)

Moin Olaf.
Schön, von Dir zu lesen.



Smash schrieb:


> Moin Henning,
> 
> Ich habe das mit dem Treffen erst heute gelesen, sorry...
> Da ich seid meinem Umzug in die Gemeinde Rosengarten nun kein DSL mehr habe, kann ich Emails und Internet nur noch im Büro abfragen... Echt blöde, aber so isses nun mal.


Ich habe hier noch irgendwo ein 56er Modem rumliegen. 



> Am Sonntag habe ich kurz am Bahnhof nach Dir geschaut aber keinen bekannten Fahrer entdeckt.


Ich bin am Sonntag leider auch erst sehr spät nach Hamburg gekommen. Auto geparkt, Starterbeutel abgegeben, und als ich dann zum Treffpunkt am Bahnhof rollen wollte, wurde auch schon Block A gestartet. Da konnte ich gerade nochmal auf die Mö rollen, mich hinten in Block G hinten, kurz verschnaufen, und dann ging es auch schon los. 




> Ich hoffe, Du bist gut durchgekommen, trotz 'ohne Team'.


Ja, danke. Die ersten 30 Kilometer habe ich mich noch kalt und schlapp gefühlt, aber danach bin ich immer besser in Fahrt gekommenn. Und nette Leute zum Quatschen habe ich eigentlich immer gefunden. 




> Meinerseits habe ich kurzfristig den Startplatz von 155km auf 100km getauscht, da ich keine Motivation hatte, die Strecke quasi 'allein' auf den letzten 55km zu fahren, wie im letzten Jahr. Auch meine Vorbereitung war nicht optimal für die lange Distanz, trotz MTB Urlaub in den Dolomiten.


Vorbereitung? Was ist das?  
Seit dem Rennen in Göttingen habe ich ganze 4 oder 5 Mal auf dem Rennrad gesessen. Ansonsten war der Weg zur Arbeit und zurück das einzige "Training", was ich mir gegeben habe.
Die Nordwestschleife war wieder fies, aber im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr konnte ich den Hungerast erfolgreich vermeiden. Dafür hat es auf der LSE angefangen zu regnen, und die Sonne kam erst wieder ab Wedel durch. Hmmm, mit klitschnassen und frierenden Füßen macht so eine Tour echt keinen Spaß.
Trotz wesentlich längerer Pausen ( 1*Pinkelpause + ca 5 Minuten an der Schnakenburgallee) war ich ca eine halbe Minute schneller als im letzten Jahr. 

Deine Erfahrungen aus den "hinteren Startblöcken" kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich bin ja 2003 ja auch in S gestartet.



> Nächstes Mal doch wieder die 155km, aber dann im echten Team? Wer weiß...


[x]Dafür. 
Marek dürfte bis dahin ja wieder fit sein. Hast Du noch kontakt zu Mi!?


----------



## BolbyM (29. August 2007)

Ich bin dieses Jahr ja auch das erste Mal gestartet. Dementsprechend wurde ich in Block S gesteckt. Und weil ich liber MTB als RR fahre, habe ich mich auch nur für die 100km angemeldet.

Am 19.08. gingen die Probleme dann los...
Direkt zum Start wurde die Schrift meines Fahrrad Computers immer schwerer lesbar, die Batterie gab also passend zu diesem aufregenden Event ihren Geist auf. Super...
Ich bin dann also ohne Computer und somit im Blindflug gestartet.

Und der Start an sich war ja auch nicht so prickelnd: Statt 8:50Uhr ging es in Block S erst um 9:20Uhr los (geschätzt, eine Uhr hatte ich ja nicht mehr). Da es morgens nicht wirklich warm war, war das Warten schon mehr als nervig.  

In Harburg habe ich mich dann sehr über die ganzen Flaschen gefreut, die vor der Brücke auf dem Boden lagen und war erleichtert, dass ich noch beide Trinkflaschen hab... *flutsch* hatte. Da war eine so heftige Bodenwelle, dass mit eine meiner Trinkflaschen (noch zu 90% gefüllt) auf dem Flaschenhalter gesprungen ist. Super...

Während des Rennens wusste ich dann dank fehlender Beschilderung auch nicht, wieviel Strecke noch vor mir liegt. Gut, ich hätte mir ja Punkte merken können, aber irgendwie hätte ich mir auch so mal gewünscht, dass da alle 10km mal ein Schild steht, was man schon gerissen hat.

Dank meiner "entschwundenen" Trinkflasche (und weil ich eben das erste Mal so ein Rennen gefahren bin), hatte ich auch keine weiteren Minralstoffe bei mir und so hatte ich dann nach der Köhlbrandbrücke mit einem Krampf im Hintern zu kämpfen und war schon geneigt, einfach mal aufzugeben. Das habe ich dann zum Glück nicht getan.

Aber kurz vorm Ziel kamen dann wieder so seltsame STilblüten zum Vorschein: Direkt gegenüber vom Hauptbahnhof (da verengte sich die Strecke ja) fuhren zwei Biker (Mann und Frau) ganz gemütlich nebeneinader und versperrten die Strecke. Auf Rufen haben die auch nicht reagiert, erst als dann einer aus der sich hinter den beiden mittlerweile angesammelten Gruppe sich mal ein herz genommen hat und "Platz da!" geschriehen hat, machten die beiden gemächlich Platz. Am schönsten war dann noch der genervte Kommentar von ihm: "Ja, vielleicht bis Du ja jetzt 2 Minuten früher im Ziel..."

Aber alles in allem fand ich das Rennen sehr schön und bin auch über meinen Schnitt (35,15 km/h) sehr erfreut. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, werde aber mehr trainieren.


----------

